# Is DirecWay adware? Side A (opinion based)



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I have come across some interesting information on the satellite internet service DirecWay, which are below.

http://forums.spywareinfo.com/?act=ST&f=15&t=10047

http://www.spywareinfo.com/articles/direcway/

This guy named Mike is a DirecWay customer, and one day finds an ad for DirecWay webmail. Then he gets another one describing the infamous Blaster worm. That is where he goes over the top a little, getting angry over TWO pop-ups. He claims that the pop-up advertisements is spam that is produced by the connection software. Its TOS and Privacy statement says that the software can do that, along with downloading other files related to the DirecWay service. Because of this, Mike is not renewing service after the contract ends in December. It appears that he hates DirecWay now because of TWO stinkin' pop-ups which carry useful information.

I have made a reply to the Spywareinfo thread regarding this, and there is a risk of being banned for it. (Nothing offensive though. It could conjure up his anger.) I don't care about that since I hardly go there anymore. He says that his PC is not a billboard and it is his private property. (That part is true somewhat. He may own the disks for certain softwares,including DirecWay, and so is his computer and all stuff in it, but in a certian way they are ALSO the property of those companies because they are copyrighted.)

This is an interconnected discussion with www.satelliteguys.us. Go to Side B here:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2336#10783


----------

